# Fishing



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 3, 2007)

I think its time to revive this thread....mainly because I had good luck tonight! It was a lackluster spring, as far as fishing is concerned, out at my Cutchogue (Long Island) place....had some luck in LI Sound on small bluefish, but nothing in my local creek...that changed today! Blues up to 3 lbs (which is large for July...) both dawn and dusk, and this gorgeous 6 lb weakfish...my largest ever! All fish fought unusually hard, and that weakfish gave me a run (well, several runs...) for my money on light tackle. Take care, Eric


Shot with QV-R40 at 2007-07-02


----------



## Heather (Jul 3, 2007)

I see you've been shoppping at the local Kwik-E-Mart too, Eric. :rollhappy:

Nice fish, though I find it ironic that it was the *weak*fish that gave you the run.


----------



## bwester (Jul 3, 2007)

Nice catch!!!
Its about time to hit the salt water rivers here in south Georgia. Last year I caught a redfish that was almost 3 feet long. Took me damn near an hour to reel it in. Then I had to let it go cause it was breeding size.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 3, 2007)

Nice catch, what did you use? bait & tackle?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 3, 2007)

How was the taste???


----------



## Marco (Jul 3, 2007)

great catch eric


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 3, 2007)

I caught it on a Krokodile spoon....I ate it tonight...actually, I hate weakfish...flavor is good, but the texture is too soft for my taste. So I got some head-on shrimp, and made a stock of the heads. While the fish baked in some of the stock, I used the rest in a sauce with chopped shrimp, shallots, white wine,and chorizo, along with the roe from the weakfish...It was the best weakfish I ever ate.......I caught another one tonight, my usual size, around 2.5 lbs...gave it to a friend and released the bluefish and bass I also caught. Take care, Eric


----------



## Candace (Jul 3, 2007)

Yum, looks great. I made Tilapia tonight, myself.


----------



## Ron-NY (Jul 3, 2007)

Nice catch Eric!! I went fishing on Sunday night. Took the canoe up into the mountains and fished part of the upper Hudson River. I only caught one small fish t about 8". The scenery was the best part...wish I had brought my camera.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm jealous.


----------



## crespowu (Aug 16, 2007)

It must be very delicious!!

Free iPhone Games
Luxurious iPhone Cases


----------



## Marco (Aug 16, 2007)

Hey cres welcome to the forum...whats the deal with the iphone games and cases?


----------



## NYEric (Aug 16, 2007)

Welcome from NYC!


----------



## Hien (Aug 16, 2007)

This remind me of the amazing program I saw on TV about NOODLING.
Those catfish are absolutely monster size.


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 17, 2007)

Good job!! How will you cook it?

Ramon


----------

